# Marcus Davis Brutally Knocked Out In Kickboxing Bout



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

> When it was announced that Marcus Davis has been booked for a kickboxing match in Dublin, Ireland, we already knew it wasn't going to be pretty for him. I don't think people expected it to be this bad though.
> 
> The UFC veteran fought under K-1 rules for an ISKA championship, and it didn't turn out very well for him. He took on Mark Casserly and the fight only lasted less than two minutes.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/5/7...davis-brutally-knocked-out-kickboxing-ireland

Damm nasty
Hang them, Marcus.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow...

That sucks to see. He isn't exactly getting KO'd every fight, but man, when the KO's are always so brutal... I dunno man. He has four kids, he can't risk taking another one of those.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah that head kick was brutal and Davis was out cold. Really think its time to call it quits. His striking just isn't on par anymore. Unless your boxing is just on another level entirely, kickboxing match is not the greatest of ideas because Davis is not a kick boxer by any means.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

The other guy has a Thai background 100%. He landed a hefty body kick at about the 55 second mark that looked and sounded horrible.

Time for Marcus to hang it up for sure.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

That's what happens when you talk shit about the Great One.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

man, hate to see that. Marcus is a great guy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I hate fighters like that. He just sat there and waited. If Marcus Davis was a kick boxer he would have been able to land combos + kicks. If anything this shows that unless you have Mike Tyson speed, defense, and power you should not be fighting in K-1 rules if you're strictly a boxer. Marcus was closing the gap for the clinch, but dude was simply stalling and blocking most of the shots. 

Give that dude Giorgio Petrosyan and see how he does...


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn, that was horrible. he shouldn't fight anymore just like everyone is saying.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> *The other guy has a Thai background 100%.* He landed a hefty body kick at about the 55 second mark that looked and sounded horrible.
> 
> Time for Marcus to hang it up for sure.


Well he's IMC champion at 76kg and ranked number one at 79kg. So he's got a good kickboxing pedigree in Ireland at least. Seems Davis can't hack it at a high level anymore.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Looked like Davis was doing well until the headkick. He made it far without much in terms of natural advantages. He's had a good career and earned a ton of fans. He'll be fine.


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

Thanks OP

I always like watching Marcus David get the Irish knocked out of him.

I remember him squealing on the canvas in many of his UFC fights before going into convulsion, foaming at the mouth with great excitement at such a spectacle.


I also loved watching Nate Diaz choke him into the netherworld. I laughed very hard when the referee lifted his limp and lifeless arm to see if he was still conscious. It then proceeded to crash into the mat like an out-of-control airplane heading for the ground.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Chipper said:


> Thanks OP
> 
> I always like watching Marcus David get the Irish knocked out of him.
> 
> ...


Not a fan? 

That KO was indeed brutal. How old is Marcus? Mid-30s? If he should take a leaf out of Shawn Thompkins book. Retire from fighting and focus on something else. Surely he'd be a great MMA boxing coach? Full time.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

hahahahaha. watching that plastic paddy get knocked out made my night.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> Looked like Davis was doing well until the headkick. He made it far without much in terms of natural advantages. He's had a good career and earned a ton of fans. He'll be fine.


He looked terrible imo. Charging in with a few wild shots prior to getting Ko'd. He needs to hang them up, he hasn't been right in years inside the cage/ring.


----------



## Mikaw (May 11, 2012)

Man, that's brutal. At first I thought it was his neck that I hear snap. Good thing it's just the sound of flesh to flesh contact.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Im not a fan of The Plastic Paddy myself but he should retire, what is it he has done now he did MMA and got cut, im sure he went back into Boxing and now this.

Give it up man.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The thing about this match though is that he was actually doing pretty decent until that devastating head kick. But I do agree he shouldn't be doing this anymore. The man is going to get brain damage.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> The thing about this match though is that he was actually doing pretty decent until that devastating head kick. But I do agree he shouldn't be doing this anymore. The man is going to get brain damage.


Yep but I remember he was doing pretty decent against Jeremy Stephens before getting violated by a bomb. His ground game is quite good I think, maybe if he focused on that in his next MMA fight he might go a bit better.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know what you guys saw, he looked like an amateur in there. He was trying to land some wild punches and then clinched up against the ropes while eating two or three nasty body kicks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't know what you guys saw, he looked like an amateur in there. He was trying to land some wild punches and then clinched up against the ropes while eating two or three nasty body kicks.


This is what I was thinking. He looked terrible. He was just charging forward winging punches and then getting a clinch and landing a couple shots. He looked completely outclassed here.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are we all watching the same fight?


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

i'm stunned. that head kick came out of nowhere and landed so clean :O


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the other guy was definately very patient and persistant. I think though that Marcus could've actually won that match if it kept going. But for now I think he should probably hang up his glooves before he ends up like Gary Goodridge.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i used to really like marcus davis but godd damn has he ever let go


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he may go from legit MMA fighter to suffering from the same condition that Gary Goodridge has.


----------

